# "Saved"



## openairboy (Jan 3, 2005)

I saw Saved! over the weekend. In short, some of the stereotypes, especially Pastor Skip, was absolutely hysterical. The first time we really got a glimpse of him he was entering the first day of school's pep rally with a flip and a "Jesus is in the HOUSE!" If you have ever seen or been to an Acquire the Fire, then you know where this guy is coming from. They were obviously well versed in pop-evangelicalism. Here in St Louis we have several mega-church pastors that are exactly like him. One guy, Family Church where Kurt Warner used to attend, I believe, comes on tv and acts exactly like him. Jessica Simpson's father is dead ringer this guy. He is supposedly a youth pastor (acquire the fire type guy), but I have never heard a man, let alone a pastor, talk about his daughter's body, breasts, and sexuality that much, which makes the comparisons that much more real. Sorry about the digression. 

Beyond a few of the humorous stereotypes, which everyone on this board would think was funny, the rest of the movie was an absolute piece of garbage. McCulley Culkin did get in a pretty good line when Mary, a pregnant teen, went into Planned Parenthood. "There is only one reason a girl like that goes into a Planned Parenthood," says Cassandra. To which McCulley's character responds, "To set off a pipe bomb?" Beyond that, it was pure propaganda. The end of the matter; all has been heard. Fear not being true to yourself, especially if perversions arise in you and have no shame. That's the conclusion of the matter. There is no god; well, there might be, but that "god" may be yourself. The movie kind of closes out with some such statement.

It did, however, make me think of a couple good movie ideas. The first is "Out!" This is a movie about sodomites coming out of the closet. Every homo in the movie will have a drug problem, have more than 80 "partners" a year, love Bette Midler and Barbara Streisand, and be terribley narcistic. Oh, and they will all be pedophiles. It will be done in a very playful manner; and it will end with all of the homos actually desiring to be straight, but due to hatred of God and their father they will be stuck in their ways.

The next is "Kosher". This is a film about Jews. They will love money, control the banks and the media, and all run around and be whiners. Again, very playful, light hearted, and they will still control the banks and the media when the movie ends.

The other ones are toss-ups. I was either going to go with "Kwanzaa", "JIHAD!" or "N.O.W." The first is about a bunch of fried chicken eatin' brothas, the second about how all Muslims are terrorists, and the other is about hard-core feminist lesbians. Kwanzaa ends with the blacks desiring to be Uncle Toms, the Mohommedans carrying out attacks and delighting in it, and the feminist lesbians only wanting to have a husband and kids.

Hollywood is full of hypocrites. That is all that I learned from this movie. That is a good reason for all of us to be Christians. The non-believers are nothing but hypocrites and are full of self-righteousness.

openairboy


----------



## Peter (Jan 3, 2005)

And excellent point. Pursue the realization of these ideas however you can.


----------



## Authorised (Jan 3, 2005)

Seems like the typical joe-blow atheist argument:

I don't believe in God.
I can mock a straw-man of your faith.
Therefore, God doesn't exist.


----------



## Craig (Jan 3, 2005)

I definitely like the "Out!" idea...please pursue it, or I will (the story...not the lifestyle)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2005)

Here are some other threads on the movie "Saved":

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4164

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=5147

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7252


----------



## Peter (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes, "Out!" was my favorite as well. Of course it would have to parallel Saved! in every respect so no one could miss the parody.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 4, 2005)

I like the "Out" idea as well!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 4, 2005)

i JUST POSTED YOUR "out!" idea on a secular board I visit. It was locked and I was called a "troll". THis board had a multiple post thread up about the movie "Saved" saying how wonderful it was.


----------

